# Siser easy-weed vs Eco-film



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I have done some research on the differences (or no difference) between Sisier Easy Weed and Imprintables Eco-film. Both reps I spoke to at Long Beach ISS admitted they are basically the same product, just different vendors. What I can't figure out is, when I press easy weed and eco-film in the same color, I can feel a noticeable difference in how the vinyl feels. The easy weed feels like it is bonding on top of the material. I can feel a definite edge on the vinyl between the material and the graphic. The eco-film feels like it is part of the material. No protruding edge can be felt between the graphic and the vinyl.
Just wondering if anyone else has seen any difference between the two transfer vinyls. Maybe I just have a bad batch of easy weed? Am I being over critical.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Let me rephrase the question,
Is anyone happy with easy weed transfer vinyl?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Very happy when I used it. I use more Multicut from Joto Paper then anything, but I used Easy Weed and Eco Film for some comparison and they looked, cut, weeded and pressed identical.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Why use easy weed for darks? How is it different than other transfers we make say using JPSS for darks?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Nvr2Old said:


> Let me rephrase the question,
> Is anyone happy with easy weed transfer vinyl?


We buy it in 50 yard rolls once or twice a week.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

Can one buy this in sheets or just by the roll?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Having used both, I prefer the feel of the Eco to Neenah paper for darks. I do not like the feel of the Neenah.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

I will need a cutter for the easy weed, am I right?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can buy it by the yard. You can cut it with scissors but a vinyl cutter is a must for big time production.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

How is the imprint made if I buy it by the yard? I'm not a big time producer and have a client we use transfers for. I have a sign co. do my transfers right now but can I do this myself w/out buying a cutter?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

print your design on a paper and the tape it to the vinyl. use a blade to cut it, then weed and press. seems like a lot of work though. 

maybe you can send your artwork to someone with a cutter and have it cut for you.


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

So if I have this right[ my design is in back of the vinyl so the colors show or it's just a 1 color you merely cut around.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

marvi if your are doing any type of garment or signage and do not have a cutter - you are making a grave mistake about what you want to take on as a business or a hobby. You will be fine for some large pieces, but small work will be so cumbersome you will want to jump off a chair. When cutters go awry and folks have to use a razor knife to get the small areas they are ready to scream so can you just imagine a whole job. Time is money so the time it would take you, you are better off investing in some type of cutter. If not then contract out and accept a small profit until you save for one. Everyone needs a cutter, then print/cutter, then lazer


----------



## marvi (Jan 2, 2009)

good good information- I appreciate


----------

